
Astronaut Chris Hadfield Reviews Space Movies, from 'Gravity' to 'Interstellar' - anonymfus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RkhZgRNC1k
======
anonymfus
The best parts of this video are when Chris Hadfield comments on psychological
realism of this movies.

